# Brand New Budgies! Need Help



## SmithHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

Hii all, we have 3 new additions to our family!!! Two blue budgies, male..... And one all yellow female ....... They do some crazy things , and I would love someone who has more knowledge to message me please.....I won't 50 questions you, just a few lol... Thanks guys.... Hope this is a good group....


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum, this is a great group for learning the best practices in budgie care, have you read through the many stickies and articles on the forum? If you cannot find an answer to your questions in the many articles please post them here.


----------



## SmithHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

We recently got 2 blue male buddies and what we thought was a lutino male budgie. Going by the cere, the lutino is a female. She is very quiet & calm. The boys are extremely vocal & active. Today, the boys have started what looks like fighting over the female. Now, they are biting her tail feathers. We do not know if this is being nice or aggressive. Any ideas?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They may be trying to get her attention, you have the potential for a problem, you need to house the female separately or things could escalate to where one of the birds is seriously hurt. The males may end up fighting over her or taking out their territorial aggression on her. It is not advisable to have 2 males and one female together or two females and one male, odd numbers of birds especially mixed genders can be an on going problem. How old are the birds?


----------



## SmithHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

We have been told that they are all 3 under 1 year old. We didn't mean to have 2 males and a female. Can we get another female to fix the situation?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the lutino so we can verify that it is a female? How large a cage do you have? Please read through this you may find it helpful Budgie Ownership: differences and dynamics between flocks


----------



## SmithHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

Cody said:


> Can you post a picture of the lutino so we can verify that it is a female? How large a cage do you have? Please read through this you may find it helpful Budgie Ownership: differences and dynamics between flocks
> 
> 
> The cage is large; 63 high. I Have to try to get a good picture of the lutino. It is completely yellow with red eyes and a whitish cere, though.


----------



## SmithHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

The picture will be tomorrow. They are covered and sleeping, now. Apologies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Allowing a bird to be bullied by the other two is not an option -- it needs to be removed from that cage immediately, whether it is male or female.

If it turns out you have two males and a female, your best option is going to be to house her separately, not to try to add more budgies into the mix.
There is no guarantee that getting another female will solve the problem and, in fact, it may cause more problems.

How large is the cage in which the three budgies are being housed?


There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*
*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you great advice and resources above! I agree with her completely; confirmation of gender via photos would also be helpful in addition your answer  

Please be sure to read through all the links provided as they're the best way to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices! 

Feel free to ask any questions you may have after doing so as we'd be happy to help  

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------

